# eheim 1262



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

I want to connect a union to the outlet of the eheim 1262 return pump. Shoud I get a 1" or 3/4" union? Pump specification says 3/4" for the outlet.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

3/4"

Why are you reading this!!! Go to the next post already!!!


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

So my connection from return pump to main tank will be like this:

eheim 1262 pump -> 3/4" union -> short 3/4" pvc -> 3/4" spa flex -> short 3/4" pvc -> 3/4" tee (diverted flow between display tank and back to sump) -> 3/4" union ball valve -> 3/4" pvc back to main tank. 

Does it sound okay? what changes do I need?


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Reduce your flex to PVC pipe none cations just go directly to unions if you can, each connection will restrict flow bit by bit reducing your pumps output


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Save yourself some worry and hassle...get a 3/4" union ball valve
http://www.amazon.com/True-Union-Ball-Valve-Thread/dp/B00482SRBK


----------

